
Professor Eric Laithwaite: Magnetic River 1975 - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI_HFnNTfyU
======
peter_d_sherman
Opinion: This guy knew some seriously weird secrets of Magnetism... as did Ed
Leedskalnin... here are two additional videos of "The Leedskalnin Effect":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWSAcMoxITw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWSAcMoxITw)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhiAIsJCS9Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhiAIsJCS9Y)

